# Acrylic painting help



## Blunder (May 16, 2011)

I don't use acrylics in my stuff, but I found this guy has some interesting uses for it and I've been able to gleen some uses of color.

He doesn't offer tutorials, per se, but he does have close-up shots of his work and it's pretty clear how he uses brush strokes to bring his images to life.

http://car-a-day.blogspot.com/

It's somewhat reminiscent of the painters who used oils back in the 30's and 40's for the same subject matter. 

I like these better. 

http://www.stuartboothartinmotion.com/motoringart3.html


----------

